# Bottling question



## Bush_84 (Jan 9, 2011)

I bottle straight from my bottling bucket, but it has one of those bottle filler things you speak of. I have not had any issues. I do not think the way I do it causes any oxidation issues. If I were you I would just buy another bottle filler thing. I do not think they cost all that much.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

So I use a bucket with a honey gate on it. So I dont get the bubbling like you do. Just get a bucket and install a honey gate on it. Warm the honey helps also. Maxant sells them pretty cheap. I just ordered a half dozen of them.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

EastSideBuzz said:


> So I use a bucket with a honey gate on it.


They were talking about bottling mead and, I think, you are referring to bottling honey. Very different beasts.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

nursebee said:


> So for now, I am bottling straight from the spigot on my bottling bucket.


Why not at least keep the hose attached to the spigot and fill the bottles from the bottom up? The fillers are only a couple bucks!

http://www.perfectbrewingsupply.com/products/Bottle-Filler-Tube---Gravity-Operated.html


----------

